#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Животные вегетарианцы?

## Anneta

И еще у меня есть один вопрос. Нигде не видела, что бы его задавали или подробно обсуждали на вегетарианских форумах.
А что делать с домашними животными-компаньонами, собаками, кошками, хорьками. Они все хищники, и доказано, что без мяса погибнут.
Мы просто перестаним их разводить? Или что-то придумаем с их питанием (хотя сомневаюсь, что это возможно)?
Конечно можно переключиться на морских свинок, шиншилл и кроликов,или птиц, но что делать, если в доме уже живут хищные животные.
Вот что пишет моя приятельница:

"Мой вегетарианский стаж 4 года, а собака живет в семье уже 13 лет! В прошлом году появился кот - муж принес со стройки очаровательного котенка. Просто язык не повернулся сказать "нет" мужу и дочке, и животное сторицей платит за заботу массой положительных эмоций.
Ну не стану же я от них избавляться! Да и как избавишся? Усыпить? Выбросить? Бррр! Да не зачто!!!! Я кормлю их сухим кормом, но ясно, что он тоже животного происхождения. "
Да и правильно ли это вообще лишать хищника его естественной пищи? Ведь мы, уговаривая друга и родственника отказаться от мяса, используем как основной аргумент то, что вся физиология человека устроена так, чтобы усваивать только растительную пишу. И вегетариансво для нас хорошо уже потому, что естесвенно. А ведь рядом с нами живут те, чья физиология идеально подходит для убийства и поедания убитого, а мы им овощей... Выходит для нас хорошо то, что естесвенно, а для них, то что решили мы?
Поделитесь пожалуйса личным опытом!

----------


## Dondhup

Насчет физиологии человека- не факт  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Цветку нужна вода, лошади - зерно, а кошке - рыба. Может ли считаться здравомыслящим человек, не способный выстроить эти соответствия?

----------


## Вова Л.

Можно смореть на это так - кормя кошку мясом, купленым на рынке, мы избавляем ее он необходимости самой охотиться и убивать жс, то есть она накопит меньше плохой кармы, а это уже нечто положительное.

----------


## Eternal Jew

А Вы поступайте как настоящий Бодхисаттва - кормите кошку своей плотью.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Можно смореть на это так - кормя кошку мясом, купленым на рынке, мы избавляем ее он необходимости самой охотиться и убивать жс, то есть она накопит меньше плохой кармы, а это уже нечто положительное.


1. Мне кажется что по буддийским взглядам животные не создают карму

2. Мне кажется что, следуя Вашей логике, нужно собраться с силами и самому убить всех и украсть всё, и другие люди, таким образом, "накопят меньше плохой кармы". Вряд ли это является буддийским подходом  :Wink:

----------


## Маша_ла

Животные, как и все существа создают карму своими поступками.
У меня был кот. Вот он гулял-гулял, гулял-гулял, приносил мышей, птичек, кротов.. А в один день не пришел - его собаки съели. Охотник стал жертвой.
И еще Лама говорил про этого кота, т.к. это был кот ну как человек, совершенно необыкновенный кот, так вот, Лама говорил, что кот в прошлой жизни любил убивать, т.е., видимо, любил охоту, рыбалку, ну вот так и переродился охотником.. И погиб.. Хотя теперь он человеком переродился, я думаю.

В общем, мораль такова. Хорошо с животными обращаться как с детьми, читать им мантры, любить их и заботиться о них. И хорошо держать таких вот усатых охотников дома и кормить готовыми, хорошими кормами. Я своих котов кормлю кормом Чикен Суп из Америки. И не давать им охотиться. Так, глядишь, их охотничья карма слегка ослабнет, в ходе жизни они получат много благословлений от Вашей практики Дхармы или просто от хороших пожеланий и мантр, таких как Ом мани пеме хум, и, возможно, у них будет шанс переродиться людьми. Это сразу чуешь - какой кот - человек, а какой - кот-кот. Вот из из кота-человека или кота-кота сделать человека, т.е., помочь ему переродиться хорошо, было бы неплохо.. А для этого надо любить, заботиться и ничего от них не требовать взамен  :Smilie:  

Дайте им быть самими собой. Когда (если) Вы переродитесь в домашнее животное, они тоже будут о Вас хорошо заботиться и любить Вас  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Цветку нужна вода, лошади - зерно, а кошке - рыба. Может ли считаться здравомыслящим человек, не способный выстроить эти соответствия?


Все правильно, только кошки не едят рыбу. Точнее, в качестве основного продукта рыба кошкам вредна. В природе кошачьи рыбу едят очень редко. Кошек кормят мясом, мясом, мясом, птицей, птицей, только потом рыбой, плюс клетчатка, плюс витамины. Ну и что сами стащат или поймают.  :Smilie: 

*2топикстартер*

За жестокое обращение с животными даже в законодательстве России предусмотрена статья - 245 УК РФ.


> *Жестокое обращение с животными, повлекшее их гибель или увечье,* 
> если это деяние совершено из хулиганских побуждений, или из 
> корыстных побуждений, или *с применением садистских методов*, или в 
> присутствии малолетних, -  наказывается штрафом в размере от ста до двухсот минимальных 
> размеров оплаты труда или в размере заработной платы или иного 
> дохода осужденного за период от одного до двух месяцев, либо 
> исправительными работами на срок до одного года, либо арестом на 
> срок до шести месяцев.

----------


## Буль

> Животные, как и все существа создают карму своими поступками.
> У меня был кот. Вот он гулял-гулял, гулял-гулял, приносил мышей, птичек, кротов.. А в один день не пришел - его собаки съели. Охотник стал жертвой.


А как из данного примера можно понять что кот стал жертвой именно потому, что охотился, будучи котом?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Дайте им быть самими собой. Когда (если) Вы переродитесь в домашнее животное, они тоже будут о Вас хорошо заботиться и любить Вас


Мысль правильная, но какая-то... немного эгоистичная  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> За жестокое обращение с животными даже в законодательстве России предусмотрена статья - 245 УК РФ.


В данной ситуации она не применима, это следует из комментариев к статье.

Объективная сторона преступления, предусмотренного ст. 245 УК РФ выражается в жестоком обращении с животными, под которым понимается их систематическое избиение, оставление без пищи и воды на длительное время, использование для ненаучных опытов, причинение неоправданных страданий при научных опытах, мучительный способ умерщвления, использование в различных схватках, натравливание их друг на друга, охота негуманными способами и т.п. Последствия таких действий - увечье или смерть животных. Садистские методы означают мучительные способы обращения с животными, причиняющие им особые страдания (мучительное умерщвление или членовредительство, пытки, сожжение живым, удушение, истязание и т.п.). 

Субъективная сторона преступления характеризуется прямым умыслом. Виновный осознает, что жестоко обращается с животным, предвидит гибель животного или возможность причинения ему увечья и желает этого. По отношению к последствиям его вина выражена в форме прямого или косвенного умысла.

----------


## Поляков

> Последствия таких действий - увечье или смерть животных.


 Без мяса кошка сначала получит увечья, потом умрет. Кто вправе осуществлять экспертизу, кстати?




> Субъективная сторона преступления характеризуется прямым умыслом. Виновный осознает, что жестоко обращается с животным, предвидит гибель животного или возможность причинения ему увечья и желает этого. По отношению к последствиям его вина выражена в форме прямого или косвенного умысла.


Как я понимаю, это сильно зависит от правоприминительной практики. Так же, как значится в комментариях (№2) "Данное преступление посягает на отношения в области содержания животных и на общественную нравственность." Есть четкое определение общественной нравственности?

Больше того, кроме УК есть еще и ГК, где этот вопрос так же рассматривается.

----------


## Буль

> Без мяса кошка сначала получит увечья, потом умрет.


Вот когда умрёт - тогда и...

Читаем внимательно: 

_Жестокое обращение с животными, повлекшее их гибель или увечье, если это деяние совершено из хулиганских побуждений, или из корыстных побуждений, или с применением садистских методов, или в присутствии малолетних_

Подчёркнутое должно обязательно присутствовать!




> Кто вправе осуществлять экспертизу, кстати?


Судебная экспертиза производится государственными судебными экспертами и иными экспертами из числа лиц, обладающих специальными знаниями. Ст. 195 УПК РФ 




> Как я понимаю, это сильно зависит от правоприминительной практики. Так же, как значится в комментариях (№2) "Данное преступление посягает на отношения в области содержания животных и на общественную нравственность." Есть четкое определение общественной нравственности?


Общественная нравственность - это принятые в обществе нормы поведения субъектов. Точнее решает суд.




> Больше того, кроме УК есть еще и ГК, где этот вопрос так же рассматривается.


Опять-таки: требуется доказать жестокое обращение влдельца над животным исходя из норм морали, принятых в обществе...

----------


## Dondhup

Это государству требуется экспертиза а Дхармапалы сами ее проведут  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Без мяса кошка сначала получит увечья, потом умрет. Кто вправе осуществлять экспертизу, кстати?


Хм. а вот в Бурятии в деревне некоторые собаки живут на отрубях и картофельных очистках всю зиму.
И в общем после этого здорово трескают овсянку, хочешь сухую, хочешь вареную, и вобщем никаких увечий у них от этого не наблюдается, только если мороз очень сильный а шерсть у собаки не густая то надо чем-то попитательней кормить.
Зимой охота у них никакая, сурки спят, мыши в домах, козочку по снегу им сложно догнать, а мясные объедки на помойках тоже все поделены.
И вот если их кормить овсянкой все время и подливать туда ещё и подсолнечное масло и подсыпать вареных овощей то они даже по весне сурков не будут гонять, так и будут сидеть у двери дома и на это бегающее мясо им будет относительно наплевать, пока само близко не подойдет.
но если не вовремя кормить, то конечно пойдут охотится.
но вообще я не заметила что бы при наличии еды , ну и что бы не окончательно постной, собаки как-то невозможно страдаил от отсуствия мяса.
Конечно если им его предложить, то овсянка тут же останется не съеденой, но если не предлагать, то наедятся её и валяются сытые и довольные.

----------


## Бато

> и валяются сытые и довольные.


  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

> А как из данного примера можно понять что кот стал жертвой именно потому, что охотился, будучи котом?  
> 
> 
> 
> Мысль правильная, но какая-то... немного эгоистичная


Ну, понять легко - за что боролся, на то и напоролся.. По идее, может и из прошлой жизни карма. Но он в последнее время уж очень много носил птиц и мышей домой, я уже не знала, что с ним делать.. В Калифорнии вешали на него колокольчик, чтобы птиц отпугивать, но и там он умудрялся ловить.. колибри.. Но там хоть мышей не было.. Еноты только  :Smilie: 

Мысль эгоистичная - так ить вся карма - дело такое, что посеешь, то и пожнешь. Хочешь быть счастливым - веди себя хорошо. Эгоистично, возможно, зато так и есть.. Конечно же, веди себя хорошо, чтобы не было помех для практики на благо всех существ.. Тут никаких благоприятных обстоятельств мало не бывает. Ибо, если есть излишек, то можно поделиться с другими  :Smilie:  Поэтому, вести себя хорошо, может и эгоистично, но оно того стоит.. Если накосячишь, то потом уже ни о какой практике речи быть не может - быть бы живу.. Надо очень внимательно относиться к тенденциям в своем уме, насколько я понимаю..

----------


## лесник

> Лама говорил, что кот в прошлой жизни любил убивать, т.е., видимо, любил охоту, рыбалку, ну вот так и переродился охотником..


Скажите, пожалуйста, с точки зрения буддийской философии/метафизики, возможно чтобы человек перерождался животным? Т.е. своего рода downgrade.

----------


## Маша_ла

Возможно, конечно.. Поскольку законы кармы - причины и следствия - никто не отменял и отменить их невозможно до достижения просветления, к сожалению.

----------


## Юрий К.

Собаки и кошки - вегетарианцы
http://plantbaseddogncatfood.blogspot.com/

----------


## Буль

> Ну, понять легко - за что боролся, на то и напоролся.. По идее, может и из прошлой жизни карма.


Вот и я про это  :Wink:  Совсем не обязательно что кот погиб из-за его деяетельности в его последней жизни  :Wink:

----------


## Skyku

> Собаки и кошки - вегетарианцы
> http://plantbaseddogncatfood.blogspot.com/


Да уж, чудны дела современной химии!  :Smilie: 

А карма кошек и собак - попасть к таким хозяевам  :Smilie: 

Впрочем, хозяева нередко и не такое над своими питомцами проделывают.

----------


## Юрий К.

Религиозная принадлежность хозяев этого питомника не ясна. Хотя нет, один из бизнесменов, спонсировавших переход животных на вегетарианскую диету, позиционирует себя как Джайн и делает все это из любви к животным.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Скажите, пожалуйста, с точки зрения буддийской философии/метафизики, возможно чтобы человек перерождался животным? Т.е. своего рода downgrade.


Ады, голодные духи и мир животных - основное состояние живых существ.

Родиться человеком, богом - маловероятное событие.

P.S. Так что мы тут подобны получившим green card из нижних миров. Счастливцы ненадолго.

http://www.universalinternetlibrary..../swetoch.shtml
_Почему Драгоценно Человеческое Рождение?

Его трудно обрести. Все живые существа по натуре своей склонны к пагубному поведению3, лишь считанные единицы стремятся к благотворному. Но и среди этих немногих очень редко встречается то нравственное поведение, которое необходимо для обретения человеческого тела. А в результате число существ трех низших миров не уступает числу песчинок на земле, тогда как число богов и людей крайне незначительно. Более того, и среди живых существ, обретших человеческие тела, с трудом наберется такая группа живущих согласно Дхарме, которую можно было бы выделить в класс самсарных существ! Невозможно перечесть всех насекомых, живущих под основанием скалы. Но можно перечислить всех людей, живущих во всем царстве! И лишь считанные единицы из них практикуют Дхарму; а тех, кто вершит Ее праведно, столь же трудно узреть, как звезды днем.

Его легко потерять. Это тело окружает множество потенциально смертельных опасностей, таких как огонь, бушующие потоки, оружие, вредоносное влияние планет, землетрясения и т. п. — а мы и не знаем, когда они могут нагрянуть! Условия нормального существования крайне редки. Поскольку единственное отличие жизни от смерти — это вдохи и выдохи хриплого дыхания, то это тело гораздо хрупче мыльного пузыря.

Драгоценное человеческое тело, подобное этому, никогда не будет обретено вновь. Не транжирьте им впустую! Если бы вы имели тело животного, то средства к достижению просветления были бы недоступны. Вы, может быть, и не знаете даже, как прочесть "Мани"4, но способностей натворить дел, которые приведут к рождению в низших мирах, у вас предостаточно!

Оно имеет великое предназначение. Благодаря этому человеческому телу мы способны достичь всесовершенного Состояния Будды: вот в чем его великое предназначение. До сего момента мы не ценили его высоко, транжирили им впустую. Миряне, озабоченные своим благополучием, готовы и могут вынести тяготы трудов ради стяжания богатства и т.п. Но когда мы сталкиваемся с трудностями в нашей борьбе за высшую цель жизни, Освобождение, у нас будто бы и не было никаких сил. Нас вырождает, разлагает и обольщает Мара5. С сего же дня непрестанно сосредоточься на мысли: "Я должен устремить себя только к вершению Дхармы, к трудам ради Ее постижения! Я должен осуществить великое предназначение жизни!".

Говоря обобщенно, тот, кто склонен творить какие-либо частные типы деяний, называется "карма-носитель". Если "карма-носитель" практиковал Дхарму в прежней жизни, то и ныне он тяготеет с доверием к Дхарме и гуру. Это — признаки пробуждения заново его [прежних] "белых" деяний. Но того, кто действует пагубно в этой жизни, того при новом рождении "занесет" в низшие миры, а не в тело человека.

Сказано в "Кшитигарбха Сутре" (`Пхагс-па са'и сньинг-по'и мцхан бргйа-рца-бргйад гзунг-шагс данг бчас-па. К., П. №327, 506):

"Есть десять типов самсарных существ, коим очень трудно обрести истинно человеческое рождение. — Кто же они? — Это те: 1) кто не культивировал истоки благотворного поведения (т, е. бесстрастность, безгневность и ясность сознания); 2) кто не накопил [необходимого] количества заслуг; 3) кто плелся вслед за порочными компаниями; 4) в ком устойчивы аффекты-клеши; 5) кто не страшится ужасных страданий в грядущих жизнях; 6) кого чрезмерно обуяли аффекты-клеши; 7) кто ленив и беспечен в отношении практики Дхармы; 8) кто принял учения Будды, но не следует им; 9) кто цепляется за извращенные представления, ложные воззрения; и 10) кто в этих воззрениях глубоко убежден".

Остерегайся этого! Если ты говоришь: "Я велик, ибо понимаю огромную важность этого человеческого тела! Я учен! Я — из благородной семьи! Я добропорядочен!", — то это по сути пренебрежение к другим. Заметь это вовремя и прекрати! Поскольку все живые существа обладают потенциальным [качеством становления] Буддой, то грешно унижать даже насекомое.

Сказано, что когда склонность порицать других полностью сформировалась, то уже в этой жизни вы утратите все, что взращивали и лелеяли. А в следующей вы родитесь либо среди вечно голодных призраков, либо рабом. Поскольку обычные люди, (подобные нам) не обладают способностями сверхчувственного познания6, [духовно развитых существ], то мы не ведаем, кто может оказаться архатом, а кто — бодхисаттвой, в какой форме такие существа могут проповедовать Дхарму или какие особые методы они могут использовать для помощи живым существам.

Будучи сам невеждой, не осуждай других! Поскольку сказано, что оскорбивший бодхисаттву будет многие кальпы (эпохи мироздания) корчиться в муках ада, то учитывай серьезные последствия даже одной неприятной шутки в чужую сторону.

Тот, чья вера непрочна, чья интуиция омрачена, кого легко сбивают с толку порочные компании, кто боится трудностей глубокомысленных учений, и тот будет совершенствоваться постепенно, проходя последовательный путь под непосредственным руководством гуру, использующего искусные средства. До того, как он получит наставления к Стезям Видения и Созерцания, он должен собрать и объединить Два Накопления7.

Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств8. Ведь так было сказано!

_

----------


## Raudex

Извиняюсь, что вклинился

У меня ситуация чуть сложнее:
Домашние питомцы - тарантулы
Корм - специальные мраморные тараканы, которые живут и размножаются в отдельном лотке

Паук не может есть мёртвый, неподвижный корм, это особенность его зрения, пищеварения...

кончено я не убиваю тараканов сам, хотя несколько раз было по неосторожности, но всё равно - оправляю их на верную смерть

Прокомментируйте пожалуйста ситуацию. Спасибо

----------


## Калдэн

А я  аквариумных рыбок кормлю живым мотылём , или иногда предварительно его замораживаю .    :Frown:

----------


## Маша_ла

По-моему это очень плохая карма выходит - отправлять животных на смерть.
Это все равно, как если бы кормила своих котов живыми мышами или суточными живыми цыплятами..

Ничего хорошего, однако, не получается.. Лучше, если можете, отдать своих питомцев кому-то другому, может быть. Как-то это все же жутковато получается.. Или найдите другой корм, не живой, хотя бы. Все лучше, чем на себя брать такую карму, по-моему.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

живодерство пошло......

----------


## лесник

> Ничего хорошего, однако, не получается.. Лучше, если можете, отдать своих питомцев кому-то другому, может быть. Как-то это все же жутковато получается.. Или найдите другой корм, не живой, хотя бы. Все лучше, чем на себя брать такую карму, по-моему.


Не уверен, что мучить животных искусственной едой, лучше. Я не думаю, что карма - это такой примитивный закон, который так тупо и прямолинейно работает. Все же кажется, что она складывается из целого ряда показателей, действий, поступков и мыслей. Бывают ситуации, когда убийство и поедание животного допустимо, как, например, в случае с буддистами Тибета и Монголии. Или другой пример: подобрать на улице кота и собаку, спасти их от смерти и страданий, по-моему, более достойный и благой поступок, чем оставить их подыхать, мотивируя это не желанием иметь дело с мясом, ловить рыбу и т.п. 

Имхо, кормить рыбу мотылем и не кормить, это вообще проблема в конце списка тех проблем, с которыми сталкивается буддист в своей жизни. Те же взаимоотношения с другими людьми, наше повседневное поведение, слова, мысли и поступки, проявление/не проявление бодхичитты - это куда более важные вещи. В чем-то я утрирую, конечно, и, возможно, не прав, но такое вот мое мнение.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Извиняюсь, что вклинился
> У меня ситуация чуть сложнее:
> Домашние питомцы - тарантулы
> Корм - специальные мраморные тараканы, которые живут и размножаются в отдельном лотке
> Паук не может есть мёртвый, неподвижный корм, это особенность его зрения, пищеварения...
> кончено я не убиваю тараканов сам, хотя несколько раз было по неосторожности, но всё равно - оправляю их на верную смерть
> Прокомментируйте пожалуйста ситуацию. Спасибо


Я бы попробовал отдать этих таранулов в зоопарк, к примеру.

----------


## Dondhup

Вопрос не в том что допустимо а что недопустимо. Убийство в любом случае убийство.

----------


## Калдэн

> Вопрос не в том что допустимо а что недопустимо. Убийство в любом случае убийство.


А заниматься земледелием - это тоже "убийство" многих живых существ .
 Да и , например , вывести паразитов из своего организма .
Вот именно вопрос в том - "что и когда  допустимо ?" 
Если и бодхисаттвы допускают в определённых случаях  убийства . Поэтому покормить рыбок тем в чём они по природе своей нуждаются - не вижу криминала . Или надо  предпочитать это делать чужими руками ?  Как часто  и происходит в буддийских кругах - типа , я буду кушать мясо и рыбу из магазина  ,  но  пускай их  за меня (для меня) умертвляет другой , "грешный" человек .

----------


## Dondhup

> А заниматься земледелием - это тоже "убийство" многих живых существ .
>  Да и , например , вывести паразитов из своего организма .
> Вот именно вопрос в том - "что и когда  допустимо ?" 
> Если и бодхисаттвы допускают в определённых случаях  убийства . Поэтому покормить рыбок тем в чём они по природе своей нуждаются - не вижу криминала . Или надо  предпочитать это делать чужими руками ?  Как часто  и происходит в буддийских кругах - типа , я буду кушать мясо и рыбу из магазина  ,  но  пускай их  за меня (для меня) умертвляет другой , "грешный" человек .


В разных ситуациях разная карма. Одно дело есть мясо, другое самому резать глотки. Вы это наверняка сами прекрасно знаете.

----------


## Raudex

> Я бы попробовал отдать этих таранулов в зоопарк, к примеру.


Не могу, они же питомцы, я их люблю, они у меня много лет

Рыбёшки кстати у меня тоже есть,  их то я кормлю сухой Тетрой, она вероятно тоже из чего то животного , а может и нет, свиду и поймёшь)))

----------


## Huandi

Крайне жестокое видео. Смотреть только при наличии осознанности своей неслабонервности.

Видео: Кормление пираний мышами

----------


## Калдэн

> В разных ситуациях разная карма. Одно дело есть мясо, другое самому резать глотки. Вы это наверняка сами прекрасно знаете.


 Будда Шакьямуни на то  и проповедал срединный путь . Без фарисейства и фанатизма .

----------


## Калдэн

> их то я кормлю сухой Тетрой, она вероятно тоже из чего то животного , а может и нет, свиду и поймёшь)))


Из мелких рачков ,  дафний и циклопов , и гаммаруса .

----------


## Raudex

> В разных ситуациях разная карма. Одно дело есть мясо, другое самому резать глотки. Вы это наверняка сами прекрасно знаете.


Спору нет, убийство, но другого выхода нет, оставить всё как есть или обречь на смерть питомцев, за которых я взялся нести ответственность

отдать кому либо - это подстава, испортить карму другому животноводу

----------


## Калдэн

> Крайне жестокое видео. Смотреть только при наличии осознанности своей неслабонервности.


Кормить пираний  живыми мышами необязательно . Можно и кусками  магазинного мяса , можно и   дохлой рыбой  . Пиранья  вообще может и окурок сигареты  схавать ( как-то видел в аквариуме  одного ресторана...) .

----------


## Raudex

> Или найдите другой корм, не живой, хотя бы


Не тот случай, с рыбами что то можно придумать, например есть водорослевые таблетки, но паук не может есть неподвижный корм, он его просто не видит

можно как то сымитировать движение, скажем помахать куском мяса перед "носом", но (1) это всё равно будет мясо убитого животного, (2) рано или позно что то пойдёт не так и паук себя травмирует иоли мясо окажется недостаточно свежим/правильным и питомец заболеет

кстати тарантулам тоже дают мышей, точнее мышат. спецально продают слепых "голяшек" грудников, это считается хороший корм, 
но это конечно выше моих нервных сил, а тараканов хоть не так жалко, живут они не долго, зато быстро плодятся

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну нет выхода, тогда кормите и не парьтесь. 

Вот у меня коты едят мясные консервы и корм - ну и пусть себе едят. Они же коты, а не коровы. Пусть едят на здоровье! Все же не на улице кого-то убивают, уже лучше. Все же эти животные, из которых кошачий корм - они покрупнее мотыля или тараканов, их надо меньше, чтобы накормить котов. А их природа такая - что им мясо надо. Не убивают на улице животных, медитируют со мной - для них хорошо, я надеюсь. Для их кармы в настоящем и будущем. 

В Тибете едят мясо, но там используют всего яка, например, ничего не пропадает, убивают тоже, возможно, не как на бойне. Хотя, по-любому..

Раз уж вам выпала карма любить таких существ, то любите, но тоже молитесь о тех, кого вы им скармливаете и о тех, кто ест их тоже. Читайте мантры, у всех своя судьба, ничего не поделаешь. Раз любите, принимайте своих питомцев такими какие они есть.. И не переживайте. Чего уж. Се ля ви.

----------


## Dondhup

> Будда Шакьямуни на то  и проповедал срединный путь . Без фарисейства и фанатизма .


Вы считаете меня фанатиком или фарисеем?

----------


## Калдэн

> Вы считаете меня фанатиком или фарисеем?


Зачем же делать такие  крутые повороты . Не тем и не другим . Я Вас коНкретно  не обсуждаю .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dondhup

Я сам мясо пока еще ем, но заказывать убийство не буду, например рыб из аквариума или из пруда.

----------


## Калдэн

> Я сам мясо пока еще ем...


Я сам пока ещё в сансаре ...




> но заказывать убийство не буду, например рыб из аквариума или из пруда


Продукция магазинов - это наш заказ . Так как мы с вами - общество .

----------


## лесник

> Продукция магазинов - это наш заказ . Так как мы с вами - общество .


Если бы люди не ели мясо, то сотни тысяч животных вообще не появились бы на свет и не познали бы даже той краткой радости существования, которая у них есть. (Это не аргумент в пользу мясоедства, а просто попытка взглянуть на ситуацию с другой стороны).

----------


## Маша_ла

Хи  :Smilie:  Животные появляются на свет не потому, что люди едят мясо  :Smilie:  Карма у животных такая, родиться животными  :Smilie:  А у людей есть выбор, что есть. И вообще, есть возможность выбирать. У животных такой возможности нет.

----------


## лесник

> Хи  Животные появляются на свет не потому, что люди едят мясо  Карма у животных такая, родиться животными  А у людей есть выбор, что есть. И вообще, есть возможность выбирать. У животных такой возможности нет.


Тогда можно сказать, что карма у них такая - быть съеденными.

----------


## Маша_ла

Карма и у животных и у человека. Животное не может выбрать, человек может. Каждый отвечает за себя. За других отвечать невозможно.

Выбор-> ответственность-> действие-> результат. Насколько я понимаю.

----------


## Aleksey L.

>Каждый отвечает за себя. За других отвечать невозможно.

а перед кем он отвечает за себя? и зачем он это обязан делать?

----------


## Dondhup

> >Каждый отвечает за себя. За других отвечать невозможно.
> 
> а перед кем он отвечает за себя? и зачем он это обязан делать?


Карма  :Smilie:

----------


## Chanjub

Странно устроен этот проявленный мир вокруг нас. Живые существа чтобы жить должно поедать себе подобных. Конечно есть существа, которые могут использовать и тот неорганический субстрат где они находятся и энергию космоса (света), но это скорее исключение, которое кстати не дает им преимуществ и они остаются при этом в круге поедаемых.
Даже учитывая то, что у нас не чистое видение этого мира (очень яркая иллюстрация, когда стакан воды существа ада видят как стакан с кровью и гноем, люди - стакан с водой, а божества - стакан с нектаром) как-то не укладывается в голове что вся эта пирамида страданий живых существ кармически взаимообусловлена. Складывается впечатление, что кармические законы усиливают страдания других существ, чтобы у кого-то проявилось сострадание и он смог бы выйти за счет этого из круга. 
Если конечно, нам хоть в чем-то дано разгадать этот замысел :Smilie: ) или всё умопостроения не в состоянии охватить ничего в этом?

----------


## Chanjub

И не потому ли у Бенджамена Хоффа в "ДАО ВИННИ-ПУХА":
"Изображение аллегорическое, и подразумевается, что перед нами не обыкновенные люди, решившие отведать уксуса, а основатели трех великих учений Древнего Китая, сам же уксус символизирует Суть Жизни. Эти три человека – Конфуций, Будда и Лао-цзы, автор самой первой из книг, излагающих основы даосизма. У Конфуция выражение лица кислое, на лице Будды написана горечь, а Лао-цзы улыбается.
...
Будда, второй из трех мудрецов на картине, считал, что жизнь человека протекает в плену привязанностей и желаний, ведущих лишь к страданию, и не видел в ней ничего, кроме горечи. Мир, в представлении Будды, только и делает, что расставляет человеку ловушки, порождая у него иллюзии и доставляя ему, как и всему живому на земле, одни лишь бесконечные мучения. Покой можно найти, только «отряхнув прах этого мира» и достигнув Нирваны, что буквально означает «состояние безветрия». Буддизм, переселившись в Китай из родной Индии, претерпел существенные изменения благодаря глубоко укоренившемуся в душах китайцев оптимизму, и все же наиболее последовательные буддисты считали, что горькие ветры повседневного существования служат непреодолимым препятствием на пути к Нирване."

Ведь не увидев страданий не будет сострадания и бодхичитты ...

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Покой можно найти, только «отряхнув прах этого мира» и достигнув Нирваны, что буквально означает «состояние безветрия».





> ... наиболее последовательные буддисты считали, что горькие ветры повседневного существования служат непреодолимым препятствием на пути к Нирване


На редкость бредовые высказывания.

----------


## Александер

Вообще-то странно, что когда человек, придерживающийся традиции - сионист-ортодокс, прописные истины Будды преподносит как бред: - признанные буддисты(разумеется-это пандиты(философы)) - ни слова в ответ. Кто же будет отстаивать учение Будды на буддийском форуме?

----------


## Chanjub

> На редкость бредовые высказывания.


Ну от художественной литературы, посвященной даосизму, да еще после перевода я не стал бы ожидать точных формулировок про буддизм :Smilie:  . В принципе, в цитате конкретно эти высказывания меня не интересовали. Наверное зря их не убрал, но с другой стороны тогда тем кто не читал этой книги, будет трудно понять о чем здесь идет речь. Конечно автор в попытках своей систематизации что-то упрощает и искажает, но мысль об акценте буддизма на страданиях (Духкха от санскр. duhkha и пали dukkha — страдание, несчастье, скорбь) и восприятии этого факта с грустью, что люди из-за неведения не видят истины, мне кажется верной. В дополнении, в рамках темы обсуждения, мне видится еще и очистительный аспект страданий не только в индивидуальном плане (аскетизм например), но и в плане зарождения сострадания и желания помочь у тех, кто их видит и осознает (то есть сочувствует) эти страдания.

----------


## Аньезка

Я кормлю собаку собачим кормом, состоящим из мяса и вегетарианских добавок. Я делаю так, потому что боюсь ставить на ней эксперименты. На себе я такой эксперимент еще в детстве поставила и доказала (самой себе, прежде всего), что я (читай "человек") никакой не хищник, и мясо в рационе человека не обязательно. Собака - хищник. Однако, я слышала о том, что собаки веганов, которых кормят вегетарианским кормом, живут очень долго. Поэтому остаюсь openminded по отношению к этой идее. Если бы серьезные исследования подтвердили факт улучшения здоровья и долголетия животного в случае вегетарианского питания, я бы первая перевела свою псину на такой корм.

----------


## Калдэн

> Если бы серьезные исследования подтвердили факт улучшения здоровья и долголетия животного в случае вегетарианского питания, я бы первая перевела свою псину на такой корм.


А если наоборот  ?  Если  бы Вам  сказали , что  именно мясо укрепляет здоровье и продляет жизнь собаке ? Вашему любимому питомцу .
А если бы вождю какой-нибудь  Мугамбы для укрепления здоровья и продления жизни , или для лечения ,   врачи прописали бы человечину ...

Вы уж будьте, пожалуйста , последовательны ...  :Wink: 

 P.S:  Кстати , Далай-ламе его тибетские врачи сказали , что он непременно нуждается в мясном рационе .

----------


## Dondhup

> Вообще-то странно, что когда человек, придерживающийся традиции - сионист-ортодокс, прописные истины Будды преподносит как бред: - признанные буддисты(разумеется-это пандиты(философы)) - ни слова в ответ. Кто же будет отстаивать учение Будды на буддийском форуме?


Вы примеры можете привести?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кто же будет отстаивать учение Будды на буддийском форуме?


Дхарма Будд не нуждается в том, чтобы ее "отстаивать". Каждый человек имеет право заблуждаться, упорствовать в своих представлениях и т.д.

----------


## Аньезка

> А если наоборот  ?  Если  бы Вам  сказали , что  именно мясо укрепляет здоровье и продляет жизнь собаке ? Вашему любимому питомцу .
> А если бы вождю какой-нибудь  Мугамбы для укрепления здоровья и продления жизни , или для лечения ,   врачи прописали бы человечину ...
> 
> Вы уж будьте, пожалуйста , последовательны ... 
> 
>  P.S:  Кстати , Далай-ламе его тибетские врачи сказали , что он непременно нуждается в мясном рационе .


Сказали бы и сказали. Я же и так кормлю собаку мясом. В чем непоследовательность то?

----------


## Маша_ла

Вообще, когда говорят, карма такая - это немного цинично, по-моему.
Когда сам если родишься животным, будешь расти, всех любить, а тебя будут растить на мясо, жестоко обращаться и говорить - судьба твоя такая. 

Когда "карма такая" - это уже результат предыдущих действий.
В момент принятия решения делать что-либо или нет - есть свобода выбора - свобода выбрать какая будет карма. 

У животных такой свободы нет - они пожинают плоды своих действий. У человека есть свобода выбора своей собственной будущей кармы. Опять же, можно отвечать (перед собой, Уж, т.е. мы сами отвечаем за свою жизнь, мы определяем свой путь своим выбором и действиями, согласно этому выбору) только за себя. За других - невозможно. 

Вот. К вопросу о животных. Повторюсь, что с ними хорошо обращаться как с детьми, и кормить их, в частности, тем, что им положено есть по статусу. Травой, мясом и т.п.

Т.е., вывод мой такой получается - заниматься имеет смысл собой и своим ростом, а окружающих и животных воспринимать такими, какие они есть. Потому что у них "карма такая". У всех своя. 

Вот.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вообще, когда говорят, карма такая - это немного цинично, по-моему.
> Когда сам если родишься животным, будешь расти, всех любить, а тебя будут растить на мясо, жестоко обращаться и говорить - судьба твоя такая.


Маша... Нарисованная вами картинка - это какое то упрощение того, что происходит в животном мире.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> А Вы поступайте как настоящий Бодхисаттва - кормите кошку своей плотью.


встреть я такого Бодхисаттву я не кореблясь отдал бы за него свою плоть и кровь. увы и ах, вокруг такие же, как и я. никто не обиделся?

----------


## Tiop

> Вообще, когда говорят, карма такая - это немного цинично, по-моему.
> Когда сам если родишься животным, будешь расти, всех любить, а тебя будут растить на мясо, жестоко обращаться и говорить - судьба твоя такая.


Я об этом с Вами спорил довольно давно, Вы в подтверждение "карма такая" приводили слова одного из авторитетов в буддизме для Вас, для меня - фаталиста из древних буддийских текстов (позиция: "у всего что происходит "карма такая"").

Интересно, значит, возможно, я всё-таки заронил в Вас какое-то сомнение, и теперь оно усилилось и проявилось. А может быть я здесь ни при чем, а тред про вегетарианство Вас так впечатлил.

----------


## Dondhup

VМожно совершать бллакгие поступки , молиться самому и посвящать заслуги животным  :Smilie: 
Я свою собаку вокруг ступы водил  :Smilie: 
Обходил сам читая мантры и звал ее за собой  :Smilie: 
И еще она у трех больших Лам получила благословение :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне кажется, что, возможно, животными рождаются существа, которые все воспринимают как игру? Забавно поймать что-то, что движется, забавно многое. Такой мой домысел  :Smilie: 

Тиоп, карма, к сожалению, именно такая, какая есть. Именно, карма такая. Я только говорила о том, что когда мы так говорим - для нас, во многих случаях это как бы извинение или возможность не думать. Т.е., я думаю, что с точки зрения человека говорить, что у животных - карма такая  быть съеденными, убитыми и т.п. - немного цинично и наивно. Карма у всех своя, безусловно. Но мы отвечаем за себя и сами выбираем свою карму. Т.е., что я имела в виду, что у нас карма такая, какую мы выбираем. 

Я наш с Вами спор помню. Я приводила слова Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина, который на вопрос, может ли что-то случиться с нами, что не является результатом нашей кармы, ответил - нет. Авторитеты для меня не изменились, уж простите. Просто я думаю, что нелишне было бы для нас самих, в настоящем времени, когда мы создаем свое будущее, свою карму, задуматься о себе прежде всего, и потихоньку учиться состраданию и мудрости, чтобы "карма такая" - была ого-го какая карма. В общем, просто предлагаю сосредоточить свое внимание на себе и своих поступках, а не судить о других - у кого карма какая. Нам бы со своей разобраться.

Вот.

Что же касается вегетарианства, то меня впечатлили слова Кармапы о том, что жизнь учителей будет дольше, если ученики будут вегетарианцами (дословно не помню). Хотя, я так и считаю, что быть вегетарианцем или не быть - личное дело каждого. Лично себя, к сожалению, вегетарианцем я назвать не могу.

----------


## Tiop

> Именно, карма такая.


Окей, Вы считаете так.  :Wink: 

Но есть несложно находимые парадоксы такого убеждения.

----------

